# What's In It For Me?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Pro Keepers Lobby is in the search for information, on a number of different subjects.

Society's have been discussed in this section quite recently.

Okay, so many of you are not members to an society, and some of you are. Many will not join because they think they lack certain fundamentals.

Are todays societies actually doing enough?

Are they promoting in the right way?

Do they run sufficient recruitment drives?

Now many of the features below are already offered l believe.


Tick as many as you deem appropriate, all your answers are greatly received.

*Affordable Yearly Fee*

Too much or not enough?
Where does your fee go to, what does it do?
Perhaps it should be an affiliated membership fee?
[To other societys within the UK]

*Accessible Monthly Meetings*

Are you able to get to your meetings?
How far are you willing to travel?

*Juinor Keepers Membership*

Are you are juinor keeper, or do you have kids that share your same passions?

*Society’s Reputation* 

Is this important to you?
Would it be key to you joining a society that a friend, or colleague may be a member of?
How highly do they speak of the society itself?

*Legislation Involvement*

Is the society with involvement in what is affecting your hobbies important to you?

*Member Contribution*

Do you want to be involved with your society, or just be a member that is informed via newsletter?

*Friendly Community*

Perhaps this is key to motivation for you?

*Monthly Newsletters*

Would you want to be updated on a regular basis, with news and events, special events, etc?

Open Communications, its not just about receiving a newsletter is it?
Do you want a society that knows what is going on?

*Special Events*

Not just shows, but days out as a group?

*Education Promotions*

Would it appeal if more than the basics were offered? Guest speakers and the such like?

What other ideas do you have that you think would better serve societies to offer existing and potential memberships?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I considered joining the main "club" but i resent paying a considerable amount of money just to recieve a monthly mag and entrance to shows i do not attend although i wanted to show my support in some way.

Marina


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I was a member of the IHS and liked the Herptile magazine. Apart from that there wasn't really any benefit from joining. I joined the FBH ages back and got nothing for my money not even the newsletters you were promised. Now I dont think I would join any society. Plus I am not that into the hobby I keep a few snakes and learn about the species I keep apart from that I arent bothered. I would support a movement who is taking a stand for our hobby though.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

*Affordable Yearly Fee*

I am not bothered if something is expensive if I feel it is being used in a constructive way. I am happy to pay a high premium for my business to support a society again if I feel it is being used for something.

*Accessible Monthly Meetings*

I probably would not attend that many meetings unless something specific was being discussed/arranged (ie. I would attend an education event, talk, discussion, but not necessarily a social gathering in a pub).. for the right event I would travel maybe an hour, an hour and a half for an evening.

*Society’s Reputation* 

It helps but would not really be a deciding factor, everyone has different opinions, I'd rather judge for myself.

*Legislation Involvement*

Well there is not much point in a society that does not care about legislation because legislation will be affecting the hobby, which will effect the society... it is important that societies are aware. I would rather a society support a specifically funded group for targetting legislation mind you, ie. I'd rather join a local club the membership costs for which helped to fund a larger society which would deal with matters that would effect the whole UK.

*Member Contribution*

It would be nice to have the option to be involved but not essential for me to consider joining a society.

*Monthly Newsletters*


I think being kept informed makes you feel like you are getting your moneys worth. If you hear nothing from a society you feel like you have wasted your time/money on nothing.

*Special Events*

Yes definitely, this would be one of the most important for me that I think lacks greatly. There are many zoos, education centers, rescues, shows, perhaps even shops that could be visited in group format.

*Education Promotions*

Now this would be the most important to me. I would like a society to be able to help me learn and understand more than I already do. Guest speakers would be fantastic. Lectures would be good, articles, information that I don't have access to normally would be a driving factor for me, and I think that this would be the most important.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I ticked all except reputation and monthly newsletters.

If they had monthly meetings which I attended then I would have no need for a newsletter


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I haven't voted above, because it's not clear whether it's a poll for what I WANT or for what I think the societies I'm a member of already DO.



TSKA Rory Matier said:


> *Affordable Yearly Fee*
> 
> Too much or not enough?
> Where does your fee go to, what does it do?
> ...


I'm a member of the IHS. At this time I do not know whether I get "value for money" on my membership fee. I mean, it's not expensive... but I'd prefer a monthly EMAILED newsletter that has at least a hope of the information in it being current (I've only just gotten September's)... about all I DO get is cheaper entrance to the local shows. Not sure it's QUITE worth it for the number of shows I can actually go to.

*



Accessible Monthly Meetings

Click to expand...

*


> Are you able to get to your meetings?
> How far are you willing to travel?


What monthly meetings?
I have no car - I can't go further than I can reasonably get TO and home FROM on a train or a bus. Which pretty much limits me to Leeds, Sheffield or Manchester. York is really pushing it, especially if the meeting is on an evening.

*



Legislation Involvement

Click to expand...

*


> Is the society with involvement in what is affecting your hobbies important to you?




Yes, and I expect them to tell me about it, too. Not two sentences in a longer paragraph on a newsletter and no indication of how-what-when and what I need to do about it. In this respect the society I am in has failed miserably.
 
*



Monthly Newsletters

Click to expand...

*


> Would you want to be updated on a regular basis, with news and events, special events, etc?
> 
> Open Communications, its not just about receiving a newsletter is it?
> Do you want a society that knows what is going on?




Yes. And e-mail it to me. I don't need more post, I read e-mails daily.

Courses on reptile keeping would be nice.
"Qualifications" and society-written tests that indicate proficiency with species would be nice.
Care sheets to give to people would be nice. 
Make it easier for US to introduce people to the hobby - or to improve ourselves as hobbyists in an 'official' way.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Ohhh man !! Ssthisto .... why did you have to write all that??? my heads spinning lol:smile:
I've just joined IHS for cheaper entrance to shows, and to receive a few letters a year!!! :lol2:
Also makes me feel 'I belong'!


----------

